# Some Recent Herping..



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 27, 2009)

Check these out....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 27, 2009)

great pic of the RBB.


----------



## hodges (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pictures, nice looking brown snake


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet pics matt, you find all the good stuff.


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 27, 2009)

Your pics are great! I really like the annoyed red-bellied black.

Regards,
David


----------



## mark83 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice rbb pic


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 27, 2009)

woah.... i totally wana know where your spot is...


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome pictures Bench Warmer01,stunning RBB,and the carpet..


----------



## m.punja (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the brown.


----------



## GOOBA (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet piks man. sweet RRB


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a pretty Coastal, almost Darwin looking.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a few more from this season..


----------



## Kupres (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool Brown man,, Where was he?? Was he in SEQ??


----------



## krusty (Mar 30, 2009)

great pics mate,top stuff


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bench warmer your having way to much fun. It can't be good for your health.

Those are some nice pics you've got there. Is that Hoplocephalus spp. Im not quite sure.

Awesome Bandy Bandy and a good one of the rbb to.


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

nice pics, love the brown, RBB & the Stephens banded - top finds !!!


----------



## zack13 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow that snake in your 6 and 7 picture what is it?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

more sweet pics matt, has that bandy bandy got a injury on its head or am I just seeing things. lucky to see both carpets together. you sure have gone well this season. thanks.


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 31, 2009)

love the coastal mate... and the red bellied pic is awesome.... where do u go herping?? SEQ?? cuz i wouldnt mind popping out one nite


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 31, 2009)

i meant carpet ha


----------



## LauraM (Mar 31, 2009)

Stunning pics  im jealous


----------

